# small nick in the silicone



## CRJ (Sep 7, 2012)

Hey guys, found a nick in a tank i bought used. its maybe a half inch by 1.8th inch on the bottom silicone. it has a bottom trim, but no top trip. the nick is not in an area thats supporting the sides.

Should i dump it and buy a new tank? should i be OK to run it?

i lost big time here.

Tank is big time scratched too... im not sure its worth the time. Excuse my mess, its at my dads place in the basement right now.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

That should be of little to no concern as it is more cosmedic than the silicone between the panes of glass, don't worry.


----------



## CRJ (Sep 7, 2012)

ok thanks. now to decide if i want to have those scratches.... im thinking No... lol. 

Ill update my build when i decide. thanks!


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I would do a water test for a day or two, just fill it up in a safe are, meaning if it leaks it wont destroy anything.

One problem I have with scratches on some of my used tanks is the algae really likes to get in the scratches.

Personally I wouldn't want this tank as my main display tank, alot of scratches. But if it is just an extra tank, go for it if you don't mind the scratches.

If the scratches arent too deep, you may be able to buff alot of it out, which I can't give advice on how to do as ive never done it, but it has been done by others.

If the tank does leak, its just a little hard work to reseal it, there is some nice info on resealing tanks somewhere, ive done it a few times myself.

Actually here is a link to a post I made about resealing tanks on another forum, http://kmas.freeforums.org/resealing-tanks-t10.html


----------



## CRJ (Sep 7, 2012)

im going to just replace it with something 40-45 gallon. im running a radion and MP10, no sense cheaping out now haha. 

Im waiting for miracles to get back to me about a 24x24x18 rimless cube.


maybe ill keep it as either a frag or QT tank, who knows.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I agree with bob, I doubt that nick will be a problem.
It's a good sump tank. Even grow out or QT would be an issue as you need the clear glass to spot for issues with the fish. 
Have you wonder how those scratches happened? It might be used for animal instead of fish. If that's the case, I would probably dump it. No amount of cleaning is going to make it clean. And the effort you have to put into it, isn't worth it.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

+1 nick in the silicone is not an issue.

Are the scratches only on one pane? If so, just use it as the back?


----------



## CRJ (Sep 7, 2012)

all 3 panes. shes junk.


----------

